# dyndns vs Vigor 2500 we



## AngstHab (15. September 2005)

Hi

Hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Vigor 2500 we in Verbindung mit der dyndns-Weiterleitung.
Und zwar folgendes:
1. Account bei dyndns funktioniert > beim Ping auf die Adresse wir die richtige IP aufgelöst!
2. Alles eingetragen in das Formular im router! ok!
So alles schön und gut, aber leider keine Antwort beim Ping!!
Lösungsversuch:
#nat-routing eingegeben mit Zieladresse > Proxy (feste IP, wird durch internen DNS-Server benannt)
Ergebnis: immer noch keine Antwort!!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen!
Ich versteh das nicht!
Sonst geht das Internet einwandfrei!


mfg AngstHab


----------



## ava99 (8. Oktober 2005)

hallo, 
hast du dem 
#nat-routing eingegeben mit Zieladresse > Proxy (feste IP, wird durch internen DNS-Server benannt) auch den richtigen port freigegeben im router  und das gerät der port ist auch fregegeben (muß dergleiche sein), es behindert den keine firewall..

grüße
ava99


----------

